# Food Pictures Part II



## Sigman (Feb 23, 2008)

...continued from this thread.


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 24, 2008)

Dinner from a while ago

http://www.putfile.com/pic/7735661


snack

http://www.putfile.com/pic/7735662

I wish the pic would come up without having to click on the link


----------



## DUQ (Feb 25, 2008)

I did it just for you 2000xlt


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 25, 2008)

Evolution of Crock Pot Roast Stew!





















Cooked at low to 10 hours, 2 hours on warm.


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 26, 2008)

Words cannot describe how hungry I am after seeing these pics. I think I'll go inhale a dish of pasta.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 29, 2008)

I cooked Chicken Stew in my Crock Pot.


These are the vegetables I used.






I used 6 Chicken Leg Quarters.






This is Cream of Chicken Soup.






I cooked this at 10 hours low heat. The Chicken Meat just fell of the bones.






I ate the Stew with some Brown Rice.






Today I made it with Egg Noodles.


----------



## Fallingwater (Mar 5, 2008)

Ten hours?! Man, you've got some patience! I practically never cook anything that takes more than half an hour to make. An hour, tops. Anything longer crosses my "life's too short" threshold.


----------



## greenstuffs (Mar 6, 2008)

He was probably not watching the stew cook and did something else meanwhile :naughty:



Fallingwater said:


> Ten hours?! Man, you've got some patience! I practically never cook anything that takes more than half an hour to make. An hour, tops. Anything longer crosses my "life's too short" threshold.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 6, 2008)

At work yesteday.

NY Steaks, Baked Potato and Garlic Bread.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 9, 2008)

I cooked a Crock Pot full of Chicken Chili Today at Work.






We also had Garlic Bread which I grilled on our BBQ.






I put some Shredded Cheddar Chesse and Red Onion's on the top.


----------



## Fallingwater (Mar 10, 2008)

greenstuffs said:


> He was probably not watching the stew cook and did something else meanwhile


I'd hope so. Still, knowing something requires my presence for ten straight hours, lest it burn my house down, is something that would get on my nerves.


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 10, 2008)

Coffee stuff. This is not food but a collection of dining/drinking acquirements that go with food. Plus it is an beta wiki that needs some feedback. So if it crashes, let them know.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

You guys are making me hungry!!!!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 10, 2008)

Choice rib-eye with noodles.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 12, 2008)

Woah! That is very rare steak!! Was it really purple inside???

For the vegetarian, first a light snack, miso soup, pickles and a slab of tofu with onions ( and a flask of hot sake! )






Or, for something more substantial, an Indian lunch






Or for a real blowout, from the local chippy, vegeburger with chips and curry sauce!!






If you're still not quite there, don't forget the survival rations. Best crackers in the world bar none.







I'm not vegetarian, I just like to dabble.


Be lucky...


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nyctophiliac

It was between black and blue and rare. I just seared the outside for about a minute on each side and took it off the grill. 

HAHA, those MRE crackers! We used to see who could eat both crackers without drinking water (sort of like the military version of a tablespoon of cinnamon.)


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 12, 2008)

I had some Gyoza or Pot stickers for a snack.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 14, 2008)

I got this from Costco, Asian Style Cashew Chicken. After I ate this I forgot to add the Cashews!


----------



## criollo (Mar 16, 2008)

*Tea Time !!*


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2008)

At work today, Prepared Chicken Taco's.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 22, 2008)

Last weeek at work Chicharrón Tacos


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 22, 2008)

Today at work, Carne Asada Taco's


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 25, 2008)

Today at work. Teriyaki Chicken Thighs, Squash, Zucchini, Brown Rlce Mixed With White Rice and Baggette.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 27, 2008)

Chicken Katsu and Shrmip Tempura Lunch Plate


----------



## Wicho (Mar 27, 2008)

I think this thread should be renamed "Ernsanada's food pictures".


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's an example of an American invention (not the immigrants, I'm talking about the natives here) going down well over here in UK - a staple if you will.

Beans!






On toast and bought in Eastbourne last weekend - very satisfying.

Also, back at work, an amalgam of cultures, Toasted bagels with cheddar slices and spread with Marmite!!!






Very nice combo. Could only be improved if they were onion bagels.




Be lucky...


----------



## criollo (Mar 30, 2008)

*Variation of Figs*
~ Dried Fig Clafoutis with King Island Cream
~ Fig Sorbet with Port Wine Reduction
~ Fig with Jellified Lemon Infusion


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 30, 2008)

Skinless Boneless Chicken Leg and Mixed Vegetables


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 30, 2008)

From-scratch yellow cake, sliced into three 1/3" layers (really sharp knife), interleaved with cooked vanilla pudding, iced with an old family sour cream frosting.

The cake is not a lie.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandwiches at work.


----------



## bitslammer (Apr 8, 2008)

:thumbsdow You are slipping from your usual standards.


Just kidding. You can't always dine on champagne and caviar. Sometimes a loaf of good bread, good cold cuts (not the ones in bags mind you), an some fresh toppings really hit the mark.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 8, 2008)

bitslammer said:


> :thumbsdow You are slipping from your usual standards.
> 
> 
> Just kidding. You can't always dine on champagne and caviar. Sometimes a loaf of good bread, good cold cuts (not the ones in bags mind you), an some fresh toppings really hit the mark.




At first I was told we were eating Grilled Chicken Breasts and Grilled Vegetables.

What happened was our cook for the day got lazy and said Sandwiches for today. :thumbsdow


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 8, 2008)

Orange Chicken and String Beans


----------



## bitslammer (Apr 9, 2008)

:rock:

Thous hast redeemed thyself!!!

Man that's really making my mouth water. I love stir fried string beans. I think I'll be hitting the Chinese Buffet for lunch today.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 9, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Skinless Boneless Chicken Leg and Mixed Vegetables


 
My 12 year old daughter saw this and remarked: "It looks like a moose on a hill looking up".  

Did it taste like one?

Kees


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe you should have sold that on e-bay as a rocky bulwinkle look-alike!

:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Apr 13, 2008)

Just found this thread again and now i'm really hungry!


Earlier this year:





This one was really good:






MfG Mr.Urahara ( heading to the kitchen to seek for someting to eat!)


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 13, 2008)

Since it's 96 degrees or 36C it's time to eat some Zaru Soba or Buckwheat Noodles. The noodles are eaten cold. It's eaten with Soba Noodle Base.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Apr 13, 2008)

Just found this photo a friend of mine made sometime ago


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 14, 2008)

That must have been some serious drinking. I have a few of those 1l steins, and they're solid enough to clobber unruly bar patrons with.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 15, 2008)

On a mission trip to Vanuatu my wife & I decided that after 2 weeks of village life eating taro, chickens that died of old age and sak sak (tree bark); we deserved a treat so we found a place that serves the Island's delicacy:

Coconut Crab - not crab in coconut sauce but a giant hermit crab that climbs up coconut trees and cuts down coconuts which form 70% of its diet = very clean sweet flesh


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought I'd put this one in too - 3 little pigs staked through and cooked in a fire for many hours the traditional Tongan way:






Looks awful but tastes great!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 13, 2008)

High time we had a new piccie for us foodies out here!


Ernsanada - where are your great dishes lately???

Here's a nice meal me and my daughter had the other day at the Devil's Punchbowl Hotel. A fine spot for hikers and torchaholics!!!







Honeyed Ham, fresh eggs, hand cut chips and a hot mustard sauce on the salad.







The best onion rings I've had in ages.


Not bad for pub fare!!!!



Be lucky...


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 13, 2008)

those onion rings look delicious
I want onion rings now.


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 14, 2008)

The other week when i went to Melbourne, i had one of these steaks medium rare, aged for 3 weeks, it was the best steak ive ever had.


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 14, 2008)

I had the same thing at the Mean Fiddler a few weeks ago when we went to watch Ironman and it was very good indeed.


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 16, 2008)

mmmmm, good old aussie bush tucker.


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 16, 2008)

mmm mmm who doesn't love a good fire roasted Witchetty Grub on a cold winter's night...


----------



## bitslammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahhhhh. This birthday weekend was just too nice to spend eating out, so it was spent back on the deck with some good food, good drink, and great family & neighbors.

There were ribs Friday.





On Saturday there were peppers stuffed with jambalaya rice and shrimp.


----------



## bitslammer (Jun 29, 2008)

Breakfast: Eggs over peppers with bacon and cheese.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 3, 2008)

One of the other mechanics at my work cooked Baby Back Ribs and Beans!


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 3, 2008)

A perfect meal for July 4......... Ribeye Steaks, Corn and Garlic Bread


----------



## bitslammer (Jul 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice pics Ernsanada. Glad to see the creator of this fine thread back in action. I got a new camera so now I"m hooked.

Today's Breakfast: Enchiladas & Eggs


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 4, 2008)

Teriyaki Chicken and Jasmine Rice


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 4, 2008)

Futo Maki Sushi






Inari Sushi


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 5, 2008)

Shish Kabobs


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 6, 2008)

Chili Spaghetti with Hot Links


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 8, 2008)

hallelujah! - the king is back


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 8, 2008)

Chow Mein and Jasmine Rice


----------



## bitslammer (Jul 10, 2008)

Twice Baked Potatoes with Pancetta


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 10, 2008)

I love twice baked potatoes


----------



## bitslammer (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm really not a fan of potatoes other than mashed, chips or fries but with cheddar and pancetta on top it's hard to resist.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 10, 2008)

Orange Chicken, Chicken on a Stick, Fried Rice and Chow Mein


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 11, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Orange Chicken, Chicken on a Stick, Fried Rice and Chow Mein



there is a pool of drool developing in front of my keyboard


----------



## bitslammer (Jul 11, 2008)

It's hot here so something light for dinner.

Spicy Salmon Mousse on Endive


----------



## climberkid (Jul 11, 2008)

that looks absolutely delicious


----------



## ConfederateScott (Jul 12, 2008)

Homegrown tomato, homegrown corn, baked beans, biscuit and barbecue pork.


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 13, 2008)

mmm the sound of home grown is just so comforting. I used to grow my own tomatoes - they are so much better than the powdery tasteless junk in the supermarkets.


----------



## skalomax (Jul 13, 2008)

A nice vegan dish.
Sweet and sour veggy "pork"


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 13, 2008)

I BBQ'd 14lbs of Teriyaki Chicken at work.

We were celebrating two birthdays.

We also had Carrot Cake and Cookies and Cream Ice Cream.


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 14, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> I BBQ'd 14lbs of Teriyaki Chicken at work.
> 
> We were celebrating two birthdays.
> 
> We also had Carrot Cake and Cookies and Cream Ice Cream.




I would love to work where you do


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 16, 2008)

Beef Teriyaki Plate


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 17, 2008)

Curry Beef Stew


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 18, 2008)

I used the annual $3.00 off Costco coupon to buy a Pepperoni Pizza.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 23, 2008)

Today at work I BBQ'd 17.5 lbs of Teriyaki Beef Crosscut Short Ribs.











I also BBQ'd a couple of pieces of Teriyaki Chicken.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 23, 2008)

Froot Loops with Kellogg's Indiana Jones LED Flashlight, see the full story here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202771


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 1, 2008)

Fish Sticks with Tartar Sauce, Sliced Cheese on Wheat Bun and Buffalo Bleu Chips


----------



## missionaryman (Aug 1, 2008)

MMM...
but what are buffalo bleu chips - they look yum.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 1, 2008)

Costa Rican "chicharrones", cooked over a wooden stove and served with a bit of lemon and corn flour tortillas. Oh, yeah, the pork was organically-grown.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 1, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> MMM...
> but what are buffalo bleu chips - they look yum.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 3, 2008)

My local Buddhist Church Carnival is having the annual Obon Festival.

I got me a Chili Tamale.







2 Chirashi Rice.


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 4, 2008)

Tonight it's Spatchcocked Chicken and Garlic Rosemary baked potatoes


----------



## Coop (Aug 6, 2008)

Made a nice B-Day dinner for my wife today... Some nice Sushi 






Ok, it doesn't look as good as the restaurant stuff, but it tasted great!

And for desert:






Green Tea flavored cake with chocolate chips. Garnished with whipped cream and 3 different kinds of chocolate sprinkles. Very yummy... Something I will definitely make again if i ever feel the urge to bake something.


----------



## missionaryman (Aug 6, 2008)

lunch today - nothing fancy, ham & salad sandwich on seed bread, coffee & a buzz lightyear cup cake left over from world youth day rations


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 7, 2008)

This is Pot Noodle. Its very bad for you. I hadn't had one in several years. Last night, I caved in. It was lovely!!! ( Other instant noodle snacks are available!)







Be lucky...


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 8, 2008)

Tonight - "Brick Oven Pizza" Cooked on the Big Green Egg @ 600*F


----------



## addictedmatt (Aug 8, 2008)

That pizza looks awesome!


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 8, 2008)

White Castle Cheeseburgers.

Frozen version. This is the only kind we can get out here in So Cal.


----------



## beach honda (Aug 8, 2008)

Todays Lunch:

Pork Tenderloin With Garlic\Habanero Salsa
Avocado Sliced
Tomato Sliced
Orange Sliced
Toasted bagel with over easy fried egg on top!

I love incorporating many colors into my meals


----------



## dim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dinner in Tel-Aviv.






73
dim


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 10, 2008)

Last Evening - Baby Back Ribs done 3-2-1 styel

3 hours - smoke
2 hours - braised in foil w/apple & orange juice
1 hour finished on grill


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 10, 2008)

My co-worker's wife from Barbados cooked us some Curry Chicken.


----------



## missionaryman (Aug 11, 2008)

that curry and those 3-2-1 ribs have just made me form the pool of drool


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 11, 2008)

bitslammer said:


> Last Evening - Baby Back Ribs done 3-2-1 styel
> 
> 3 hours - smoke
> 2 hours - braised in foil w/apple & orange juice
> 1 hour finished on grill


I want some of those! 

I'm going to buy some ribs when I get to town next week and take them home! :twothumbs

Anything else I need to know, like temps or anything? :thinking:

Boy won't the folks be surprised when I tell them what we're having for dinner; get the barbie ready!


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 11, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> I want some of those!
> 
> I'm going to buy some ribs when I get to town next week and take them home! :twothumbs
> 
> ...




Pretty easy really. The temp was kept at 225*F pretty much the whole time. It went up to 250-275*F or so when I opened the Egg to turn or move things due to the oxygen letting the lump charcoal burn hotter. 

You should also find a good "rib rub" recipe that suits your taste. I normally do something like this but in larger amounts. 

2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons black pepper
1 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons cumin powder
2 tablespoons brown sugar
3 to 4 tablespoons paprika
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 11, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> that curry and those 3-2-1 ribs have just made me form the pool of drool



When I saw Ernsanada's pic I could almost smell that curry! OMG that looks like liquid heaven.


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 14, 2008)

What's better than a spatchcocked chicken done on the Egg?

Well 2 of them of course. DUH!


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 15, 2008)

Tequila Lime Chicken and Jasmine Rice


----------



## missionaryman (Aug 15, 2008)

what I would give for just a teaspoon of that rice, I've been on a low carb diet and anything starchy just gets my taste buds into a rage.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 15, 2008)

I've had a pretty good crop of hot peppers this year. Got long red slims (cayenne's), chili's, and jalapeno's. I like to let them ripen, string them, and let them slowly dry. I'll eventually grind them fairly fine and put them in a shaker bottle. Just finished grinding up last years crop.






Geoff


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 16, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> I've had a pretty good crop of hot peppers this year. Got long red slims (cayenne's), chili's, and jalapeno's. I like to let them ripen, string them, and let them slowly dry. I'll eventually grind them fairly fine and put them in a shaker bottle. Just finished grinding up last years crop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I'm jealous! Those look fantastic.

This year wasn't a great year for peppers here. I planted 1 little fennel plant and it's crowding out the entire garden.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG, thats what I call a meal. I am a very big fin of ribeyes. I usually judge steakhouses by theirs and I just do not have the time or facilities to dry age my ribeyes like the steakhouses do. 

I never did make garlic bread yet on my grill, and you just inspired me to do so!

All the other food looks and I bet was fantastic (even the cup of noodles) but I am a beef fan, 3-4 times a week for me.



ernsanada said:


> A perfect meal for July 4......... Ribeye Steaks, Corn and Garlic Bread


----------



## beach honda (Aug 17, 2008)

I made some soul food....collared greens with ham hocks, black eyed peas with ham hocks, fried catfish, and some peach cobbler. I drank too many beers and passed out next to the pool afterward...


----------



## beach honda (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## ernsanada (Aug 21, 2008)

Johnsonville Beer Brats, Chips and Cole Slaw


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 23, 2008)

For breakfast: Bacon Onion Gouda Omelet with 3 Pepper Salsa


----------



## Changchung (Aug 24, 2008)

I make some food yesterday, cool tuna salad... With some vegetables...

Before...




After...




She like it too...


----------



## missionaryman (Aug 25, 2008)

bitslammer said:


> For breakfast: Bacon Onion Gouda Omelet with 3 Pepper Salsa



mmm that's some good stuff, think I might make me an omelette this Saturday morning, with Chorizo and potato cubes just like my old man used to order when we would visit the Acropolis in Athens many years ago when we lived there


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 25, 2008)

This thread made me very hungry. I had to barbecue up some corn to eat. Yumm. Sorry no photos. Too hungry.


----------



## Coop (Aug 29, 2008)

Cooked some noodles (Udon) for lunch... with pork & mushrooms & teriyaki sauce


----------



## missionaryman (Aug 30, 2008)

Coop said:


> Cooked some noodles (Udon) for lunch... with pork & mushrooms & teriyaki sauce



Looks tasty, simple yet yummy


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 31, 2008)

My Sashimi Dinner


----------



## bitslammer (Sep 2, 2008)

Smoked Pork Loin Stuffed with Hot Sausage, Apple & Onion with Grilled Hearts of Romaine




http://picasaweb.google.com/norriscr/Food

From Food


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 4, 2008)

Cooked some Chili today. With some Garlic Bread.


----------



## missionaryman (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow that looks good - damn I'm hungry now.






bitslammer said:


> Smoked Pork Loin Stuffed with Hot Sausage, Apple & Onion with Grilled Hearts of Romaine
> 
> 
> From Food


----------



## Jay T (Sep 6, 2008)

Cooked up some cheap meat. Played with it a bit.





I was doing shots for a contest on another board.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 6, 2008)

Coop said:


> Cooked some noodles (Udon) for lunch... with pork & mushrooms & teriyaki sauce




Coop, Thanks for the idea!




Fried Udon Noodles With Thin Sliced Ribeye, Kamaboko, Red Onions, and Green Onions. Cooked in Sukiyaki Sauce


----------



## bitslammer (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow. I'm not a beef eater but that looks good. 
Just don't see Kamaboko that much......YUM!


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 6, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> I've had a pretty good crop of hot peppers this year. Got long red slims (cayenne's), chili's, and jalapeno's. I like to let them ripen, string them, and let them slowly dry. I'll eventually grind them fairly fine and put them in a shaker bottle. Just finished grinding up last years crop.
> 
> Geoff



Nice pepper FT!

I like to make Chili with home grown habeneros. I take habeneros, grind them in a blender and then throw them in the chili to simmer all day.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 7, 2008)

Sushi


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 7, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Coop, Thanks for the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks good, the Kamaboko interests me, i found out that its been used in japan since the 14 century, it must be good if its been around that long


----------



## riceboy72 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh dear. I'm so glad I found this thread.

All I can say is Ernsanada, you have the best perks in regards to your work. I envy your meals and only wish I could eat like that as frequently as you seem to! I was under the impression you may have been a firefighter until I checked your profile.

Amazing work, ladies and gentlemen.  Some true aficionados of food here.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 12, 2008)

Lemon Pepper Chicken and Rice


----------



## bitslammer (Sep 12, 2008)

Grilled Onions Stuffed with Sage Sausage and Sage Stuffing


Before Grill




After





With some grilled Shrimp


----------



## aussiebob (Sep 15, 2008)

We went to the markets and got some fish, fruit and veg.


Heres what i cooked for tea last night.


Ocean Trout, Red Gunard and Banjo Shark. With some fruit and veg.





*Yum Yum*


----------



## missionaryman (Sep 15, 2008)

looks good Bob, Australian or Mekong River fish?


----------



## aussiebob (Sep 18, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> looks good Bob, Australian or Mekong River fish?


I had to do a search to find out what Mekong River fish was. I had no idea.

The Banjo and Gunard are local, the Ocean Trout is imported, didnt say where from.


----------



## missionaryman (Sep 18, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> I had to do a search to find out what Mekong River fish was. I had no idea.
> 
> The Banjo and Gunard are local, the Ocean Trout is imported, didnt say where from.



looks good anyway and I bet it tasted good.
I can always tell Mekong River and similar production apart because of the high mud content, if it's ever served to me at a restaurant I return it and make them bring out local produce, after I saw the current affair bit on it I wont eat it again.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 19, 2008)

The logo on the bag say's it all....


----------



## aussiebob (Sep 20, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> looks good anyway and I bet it tasted good.
> I can always tell Mekong River and similar production apart because of the high mud content, if it's ever served to me at a restaurant I return it and make them bring out local produce, after I saw the current affair bit on it I wont eat it again.


 
Sure did!

I always try to get local, but this time i gave the imported trout a go.

It wasnt muddy at all, however other fish ive had in the past has been very muddy on occasions, i just thought it was beceause it must have been caught futher up river or something.

Regards.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 23, 2008)

Thin Sliced Chicken, Tomato, Baby Green Lettce, Cheese and Mayo on Wheat Bread


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 24, 2008)

Italian Hot Sausage with Chips


----------



## aussiebob (Sep 25, 2008)

Yesterdays lunch.

Duck egg toasted sandwich and a slice of home made pizza.






Yummy


----------



## aussiebob (Sep 25, 2008)

Yesterdays Dinner.

Chicken Breast with Zucchini in a lemon and pepper sauce.






Yummy


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 25, 2008)

A delicious soft-shell crab dish I had in Bed SupperClub in Bangkok :


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 25, 2008)

In-N-Out Burger
















That's what a hamburger is all about!


----------



## IcantC (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn I miss In n Out! I will get to have some in a few days .


----------



## missionaryman (Sep 25, 2008)

mmm that really is what a hamburger's all about....


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 26, 2008)

Spaghetti, Meatballs and Italian Hot Sausages


----------



## aussiebob (Sep 26, 2008)

mmmmm, spaghetti and meatballs, one of my old time favourites, its great with some grated cheese over the top.
Bet those snags go well with it too.


----------



## bitslammer (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Wings & Legs with Homemade Wing Sauce

Dusted and ready to go:






The sauce. Thick hot and "garlicky"




The end result:


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 3, 2008)

Popeye's Chicken


----------



## bitslammer (Oct 12, 2008)

Some good old german Knackwurst with prosciutto wrapped asparagus on the side. Knackwurst was simmered in beer and finished lightly grilled on the Big Green Egg with the asparagus. 



From Food


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 17, 2008)

Cream of Chicken Spaghetti


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 23, 2008)

Original Tommy's Double Chili Chesse Burger, Fries and Drink.


----------



## missionaryman (Oct 25, 2008)

mmm good lookin burgers from the American burger chains, whish we had some good ones here.


----------



## bitslammer (Oct 27, 2008)

Chili Blanco - White Pork based Chili



From Food


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 28, 2008)

Baked Chilean Sea Bass in Chardonnay with red and yellow bell peppers, lime and wasabe sauce.

Asparagus with apples. Sugar snap peas with Vidalia onions. Zuchs. Lemon orza pasta with cherry tomatoes. Bartlet pear slices. One razz for color.


----------



## bitslammer (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! Talk about variety. Nice looking plate too, not to mention healthy.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, bitslammer. I was hesitant to post in the same thread as some of you professional chefs. And don't try to deny it. I know that Information Technology must be like a hobby or something for you...perhaps a part time job. I gotta try that prosciutto wrapped asparagus. ummh.

It would be great to take a world tour to experience all of the CPFer's favorite dishes. These meals look so good.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 29, 2008)

Slow roasted pork ribs with black beans, heirloom tomatoes with raspberry vinaigrette, honey crisp apple slices and a pomegranate IZZIE to cleanse the pallet. It needed a cold pasta but we ate that while we we cooking. Not all that healthy but somewhat tasty stuff.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 31, 2008)

Darn. Wrong settings. Way too much yellow in this shot.

Bourbon Salmon, mixed veggies, boiled shrimp in sesame orange sauce, orzo, Heirloom tomatoes, blood orange slice with Height Honey sauteed blackberries, toasted sourdough slathered in sweet butter.


----------



## ozner1991 (Nov 5, 2008)

my lunch


----------



## bitslammer (Nov 5, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> Slow roasted pork ribs with black beans, heirloom tomatoes with raspberry vinaigrette, honey crisp apple slices and a pomegranate IZZIE to cleanse the pallet. It needed a cold pasta but we ate that while we we cooking. Not all that healthy but somewhat tasty stuff.



Pomegrante IZZIE. Are you by chance a Costco member? That's where I score mine. Food looks awesome too. I'm going to need to do some ribs now.


----------



## bitslammer (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been reading a lot about Smoked Bologna so I decided to give it a whirl. I also figured pickle loaf is really bologna with pickle and pimento added, and that jalapeño loaf is pickle loaf with jalapeños instead of pickle so why not try some of that too. 

The results were pretty good. Very rich so only small thin slices on crackers is all you can eat. I was surprised how good it looks. The looks might have even trumped the flavor. 



From Food


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 5, 2008)

Costco. I really should join up. IZZIE is a new discovery for me and I'm paying premium bucks for the at Fresh Market.

Bologna looks great. Thin slices on a cracker sounds good. Maybe it could be dressed up a little for hors d'oveures?


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 22, 2008)

I went to Todai, my favorite Japanese buffet in Orange, CA. Here's my first plate:






Something to clear the palate:






My second plate:






And some dessert:






Whooo... Love that place.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks tasty, Nerdengineer. Nice pics too. I'm still trying to figure it out my light settings.

Also, I don't know why these are showing up so big. They are sized to 800 by 600 before upload and photobucket confirms the size.

Cranberry Cherry Trout. Looks funny. Tastes good.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 22, 2008)

Tiny filet


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 22, 2008)

Shrimp and Scallop Penne Pasta


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 22, 2008)

Starting to get the white balance right.

Orange Roughy


----------



## bitslammer (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice food and nice photos Icebreak. Looks like you have the camera all figured out.

Here is a cook I did a day or so ago. Spicy Stuffed Pork Tenderloin



Roll cut the loins and stuff with sage sausage, onion, and jalapeños. 


From Food

Assembled and ready to grill. 


From Food
The end result.


From Food


----------



## bitslammer (Dec 4, 2008)

Potato Pancakes "Italiano" with Brussel Sprouts




From Food


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 22, 2008)

Neither rain will stop will stop me at work from BBQ'ing 18lbs of Beef Teriyaki Crosscut Short Ribs!











Even special orders don't upset me. I BBQ'd 2 pieces of Teriyaki Chicken.






Lunch is ready!


----------



## PCC (Dec 23, 2008)

Can I cheat and post a picture of something I took for a friend?


----------



## bitslammer (Dec 23, 2008)

Did a 6 pound bone in or "Standing" pork roast couple days ago. Just remembered the pics were on the camera. It was so good I forgot.

Fresh from the butcher.


From Food
Slathered with mustard and spice rub.


From FoodHot of the Big Green Egg



From FoodSliced think and ready to devour.



From Food


----------



## ks_physicist (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, wow, I am so very very hungry now.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2008)

Christmas Eve Food


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 26, 2008)

Beef Tri-Tip Roast


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 27, 2008)

I BBQ'd 10lbs of Chicken Teriyaki at work today.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 9, 2009)

Yesterday I cooked some Bacon Fried Rice.











Today I cooked Bacon and Scrambled Eggs with a side of the Bacon Fried Rice.


----------



## bitslammer (Jan 9, 2009)

Aahhhhgggghhghg....after a long night out, and maybe a bit overindulging that looks sooooo good. 

Best I can come up with in a hury is a bowl of cereal. :mecry:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 10, 2009)

Teriyaki Chicken at work!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 10, 2009)

These pics should have warning labels. I'm drooling now. Man that bacon fried rice looks good.

Geoff


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 18, 2009)

I cooked some Chicken Curry at work today.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, I posted this on smokingmeatforums already. But here ya go. Rack of baby backs, tray of smoked, spiced almonds and a rack of crab stuffed ABTs.






about 4 hours into the smoke.






The almonds are done.






And everything on the table, with cucumber salad and carrot salad. The ribs fell apart when I tried to pull them out, hence the lone bare bone.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 23, 2009)

Chicken with Vegetables


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 27, 2009)

Got some take out Chinese Food, Broccoli Beef and Teriyaki Chicken.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 28, 2009)

Beef Tri Tip and Garlic Bread at work!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 28, 2009)

Your co-workers must love you, Ernie.

Geoff


----------



## Coop (Jan 29, 2009)

You know how some food connoisseurs say they would like to go eat at restaurant ... to taste the cooking of chef ... at least once in their lives?? Screw that, I want to head over to Ernies for lunch


----------



## unique (Jan 29, 2009)

Can you actually have sushi without the seaweed? I love the taste of sushi but I hate the taste of the seaweed.


----------



## Coop (Jan 29, 2009)

Sure, there's lots of different kinds of sushi, many of them without seaweed.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jan 30, 2009)

No Knead Bread




Sooo good, and sooo easy too. 
(click picture for recipe)


----------



## majortom (Feb 5, 2009)

Some from Crete.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 13, 2009)

Beef Tri-Tip at Work!


----------



## missionaryman (Feb 14, 2009)

majortom said:


> Some from Crete.




Opa!


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 15, 2009)

These are pictures of the food I ate in The Big Island, Hawaii during my vacation.

I just ate the the local places no fancy restaurants.



Combo Plate, Beef Teriyaki Crosscut Short Ribs, Chicken Teriyaki, Beef Teriyaki, Macaroni Salad, Cabbage and Rice Noodles






Beef Teriyaki with Onions, BBQ Beef with Onions, Macaroni Salad and Rice






Noodles, Pork Adobo, Macaroini Salad and Rice






Passion Orange and Guava Shave Ice from Scandinavia Shave Ice






Beef T-Bone Teriyaki Steak, Macaroni Salad and Rice






Tofu






Bacon Fried Rice


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 19, 2009)

Ribeye Steak


----------



## PCC (Feb 19, 2009)

Remind me not to read this thread after breakfast, lunch or dinner. I'm hungry again and I ate dinner just half an hour ago!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 19, 2009)

I swear I can smell that ribeye.

Geoff


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been falling behind so I'll cheat and throw up a collage of some of my recent meals.


Clockwise from top: Beef Shoulder Steak, Grilled Hearts of Romaine, Crash Hot Potatoes, Spatchcock Chicken, The "Business End" of the Big Green Egg Grill, Breakfast Pizza's


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 7, 2009)

I am so hungry now.

Retaliatory photos of Sea Bass, Mahi and Escalar.
















The last two are not mine. They are from two local restaurants.


----------



## oregon (Mar 8, 2009)

Egg-in-a-Hole:











Recipe: cook some eggs in holes (I use an inverted drinking glass to twist a hole in the slice of sourdough on a cutting board) made in bread. Best served with their "hats" on.

oregon


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 10, 2009)

Salmon and Japanese Pickled Vegetables


----------



## aussiebob (Mar 10, 2009)

Egg in a hole... never heard of that, gunna give it a go later it looks interesting


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 11, 2009)

My friend ordered this Sheppard's Pie. It wasn't awful.






Here's a quickly prepared snapper and scallops meal. The ugly fruit was interesting. Light and sweet, I'd like to try it squeezed.







The best Mulligatawny I've ever had. Check out that SF A2 popping the yellow and red. That's a PLT sandwich next to it.


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 11, 2009)

"It wasn't awful"... LOL you killed me with that one. 

I went simple for breakfast today. Smoked Salmon on Multigrain Flatbread with onions, cream cheese and capers.


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'd eat that for breakfast.

And oregon's egg in a hole too. Pretty nifty.

Oh the Sheppard's Pie? I thought a food thread might could use one. Really, I think it was a bit of a lark. My lunch buddy thought it would be fun to go to an Irish Pub this month. We also had a thing called Boxter Farthings which seem to be like flat tater tots. I've been using the term "boxter farthing" in inapplicable ways recently. The systems boys in my building are a bunch of boxter farthings, for instance.

The pub is actually one that was in Ireland, disassembled, shipped here and reassembled in an old downtown building. Here's the main bar and two of the five rooms I saw. Someone told me there were pool tables upstairs. If there are I'll go back. All the wood and leather is appealing. The catsup bottles? I guess that's to remind you that you are in a bar.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2009)

Aspargus with EVO, Salt and Pepper.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 20, 2009)

Hiyayakko Tofu, Kizami and Shiba Kuke


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 21, 2009)

Angus fillet.






Lets check it with a knife and a flashlight...mmm hmm...Medium Rare.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 21, 2009)

Teriyaki Chicken at work!


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 22, 2009)

Did some nice big U-15shrimp and lobster tails on the Egg today.


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, man. I actually sighed out loud when I saw that.


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 23, 2009)

that looks so good it might get outlawed in a few states


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 23, 2009)

Tonight we finally made it to the scallops. After the shrimp and lobster last night we were too stuffed to cook these. Big thanks to Costco for having such great seafood.


----------



## 1anrm (Mar 24, 2009)

bitslammer said:


> Tonight we finally made it to the scallops. After the shrimp and lobster last night we were too stuffed to cook these. Big thanks to Costco for having such great seafood.



Nice scallops I like how you zoomed in and made me hungry.


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 25, 2009)

bitslammer said:


> Tonight we finally made it to the scallops. After the shrimp and lobster last night we were too stuffed to cook these. Big thanks to Costco for having such great seafood.



wow that is incredible, those are almost my favourite.


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 25, 2009)

Hurumph. The reason I haven't seen a Costco around here is because there is not one in this state.

Pan fried Tangerine Sea Bass with red bell peppers and vidallia onions. Oven roasted, bacon wrapped Blackberry, scallops.







And a zoom just for 1anrm.


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 25, 2009)

Mmmmmm bacon. 

What's the sauce (or is it just juice) right behind the pineapple?

The zoom shot really looks nice. Are you using special lighting or post processing to get the high color? Very vibrant.


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, bitslammer.

I'm using a little lemon and a bunch of tangerine on both the pan fried fish and the oven baked scallops. The dark purple sauce is pored on at plating. It is from a bottle and is called Blackberry Peppercorn Zinfandel Vinaigrette. It's mostly puree. Earth and Vine Provisions Loomis, CA. It's really quite nice.

There's no post processing. The close up is using two 100W Incandescent kitchen lights. I was also using the spill from a Mag85 HotWire. It's much whiter than house lights so I think that's how I lucked out on the color. Thanks for noticing.

It was kinda funny. We'd picked up groceries then I saw your scallops photo and was so happy that's what we were having for late dinner.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 27, 2009)

It's 76 degrees F in So Cal, that means it BBQ Time!

I BBQ'd some more Teriyaki Chicken!


----------



## donn_ (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## maxspeeds (Mar 27, 2009)

Those pumpkin and apple pies look delicious, Donn! I didn't know you were a baker


----------



## donn_ (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## 1anrm (Mar 28, 2009)

Icebreak said:


> Hurumph. The reason I haven't seen a Costco around here is because there is not one in this state.
> 
> Pan fried Tangerine Sea Bass with red bell peppers and vidallia onions. Oven roasted, bacon wrapped Blackberry, scallops.
> 
> And a zoom just for 1anrm.



Hey thanks Icebreak! :twothumbs that looks so delicious!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 30, 2009)

Beef Tri-Tip


----------



## bitslammer (Apr 2, 2009)

Had to test my new toy. A pepper grilling rack that holds the peppers vertical so you can stuff them with cheese and such.

Got a little hot with the flash and overexposed the bacon, but the peppers were delicious.



From Food


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 3, 2009)

Teriyaki Beef Crosscut Short Ribs!


----------



## bitslammer (Apr 5, 2009)

Wings. Just before being pulled off the Egg. They were good. Neighbor made a sauce of Frank's red Hot, butter, garlic, vineagar and mustard.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 6, 2009)

My brother brought some food over to my dad's place.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 7, 2009)

Bacon & eggs on toast with fried chorizo and chilli ketchup


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 9, 2009)

Ribeye Steak for lunch!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 10, 2009)

Beef Curry


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 19, 2009)

Beef Stew Meat In Gravy With Vegetables


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 20, 2009)

Shame on you guys.. you're making me hungry,and it's 2AM. Aaaaack!!!!


----------



## bitslammer (Apr 20, 2009)

From yesterday. NOTHING was going to keep me from having a burger. We bought some nice tri-tip and chuck steaks at Costco and ground them to medium. Seasoned with sat, pepper and some simple spices like onion powder, garlic powder. Made some spicy mayo using the Indian Hot Pickled Pepper with the mustard seed. It was like tartar sauce with the nice bite. Toped with home made pickled peppers and onions.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2009)

Beef Tri Tip!


----------



## Coop (May 14, 2009)

Fried Rice Coop style


----------



## beach honda (May 14, 2009)

i'll raise you with one BBQ chopped pork sammich with a side of collard greens and another with a side of mac n cheese!








Also two different bandeja paisa dishes!


----------



## missionaryman (May 15, 2009)

wow what a feast.


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 29, 2009)

Where did everybody go?


----------



## RA40 (Jul 1, 2009)

Some Japanese eats:











Porky: (I may have posted this a bit back...can't recall.)


----------



## RA40 (Jul 1, 2009)

Some desserts now:


Sweet red bean wrapped in sponge cake





Apricot baked cheese cake


----------



## Coop (Jul 6, 2009)

Tuna Melt with a side of potato chips


----------



## bitslammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Wings.


----------



## RA40 (Jul 7, 2009)

This thread is terrible...even when I'm full, looking at all this food makes me want to eat more.


----------



## LumenHound (Oct 2, 2009)

A few from my garden.


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 24, 2009)

yummo!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 24, 2009)

Been to a lavish Showbiz 'Do' recently - lots of industry professionals getting out of their trees on business account booze - Fun!

Here's what we had to eat, dinner for five hundred!

Starter - Goat's cheese salad - very classy, cool and creamy.







Main - Lots of finesse went into this - en masse! Pic doesn't do it Justice I'm afraid.






Afters - sweet and sour Lemon tart with clotted cream Ice cream. I only had a taste (I'm diabetic) but it was great!






All in all very nice.

The only trouble with these shindiggs is the price. If you want to buy your own ticket it'll set you back 250 quid! Banquet food ain't worth that. Best to find an expenses account to pay for you or go as someone's guest ( guilty!)


More pix - Christmas is coming - hope to see some good festive vittels in the next few days!


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 27, 2010)

Gentlemen - Behold..


----------



## Coop (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn.... I think you just awakened the fat kid in me...


----------



## missionaryman (Feb 28, 2010)

i need one of those lemon tarts - NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctaDink (Mar 2, 2010)

BBQ Shrimp:
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg211/DoctaDink/Shrimp2.jpg


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 2, 2010)

Those bugs looks delicious. Made me hungry enough to go to the cupboard for some real seafood. Ahhh. Ambrosia! :laughing:






Geoff


----------



## diddy808 (Mar 3, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Gentlemen - Behold..



   :bow: :wow:
Holy giant taco pizza batman!!!


----------



## Haz (Mar 17, 2010)

that's taco pizza is enough to feed a family!


----------



## vali (Mar 17, 2010)

DoctaDink said:


> BBQ Shrimp:



Humm.... one of my favourite dishes (Its great to live where I live, hehe).


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 20, 2010)

Been away for a while. Glad to see this thread still going. Here's one of my favorites. Simple and satisfying.

Beer & Wings
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3433/3846440742_0db7c162f4_b.jpg


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 25, 2010)

Icebreak said:


> Baked Chilean Sea Bass in Chardonnay with red and yellow bell peppers, lime and wasabe sauce.
> 
> Asparagus with apples. Sugar snap peas with Vidalia onions. Zuchs. Lemon orza pasta with cherry tomatoes. Bartlet pear slices. One razz for color.


 

WOW... this one takes the cake!!!!


Chilean Sea Bass costs more then live lobster or king crab per pound.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 23, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Gentlemen - Behold..



I wonder how many calories in a serving, lol.

WOW


----------



## guardpost3 (Jun 23, 2010)

some of this stuff looks awesome, but for me nothing beats a big rare bone-in ribeye


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 23, 2010)

^very nice

whipped this up today at lunch. A veggie 'goo-lash' if you will.






contains:

one diced elephant garlic clove
carrots
1/3 cup of frozen okra
2 tablespoon of cooked bacon bits
turmeric
ground clove
diced red onion
hashbrown

The hashbrown was added last and was then served over a bed of Uncle Ben's 90sec garlic rice and topped with fresh scallions/green onions.

It was good


----------



## beach honda (Jul 29, 2011)

Someone please revive this thread with some deliciousness!


----------



## Coop (Jul 29, 2011)

As you wish


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll play! I do all the cooking in my house, here's a few dishes.

Fish tacos.





Ribeyes





Corned beef and cabbage.










And I make a mean gumbo! :naughty:


----------



## maskman (Jul 29, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I'll play! I do all the cooking in my house, here's a few dishes.


 
Its not hard to see why your doing all the cooking. You've obviously got it goin on when it comes to preparing a meal. I'm feel as though I'm sitting in the losers seat by never having sampled any of your cooking. Good job PSM.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 30, 2011)

maskman said:


> Its not hard to see why your doing all the cooking. You've obviously got it goin on when it comes to preparing a meal. I'm feel as though I'm sitting in the losers seat by never having sampled any of your cooking. Good job PSM.


 
LOL! Come on down buddy, theres enough to go around.


----------



## beach honda (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm diggin the greens in that gumbo maaaaaan!!!!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 30, 2011)

beach honda said:


> I'm diggin the greens in that gumbo maaaaaan!!!!!


 
Yesssssir! That's the main ingredient really.


----------



## guardpost3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, Here's a few...
Prime Rib





Frickles




Smoked brisket	




Fire Roasted Slim-jims




Smoked pork tenderloin


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been on a "Soup Sunday" campaign for about three months. I make a different soup every week, it works out great because me and my wife and daughter can take the leftovers for lunch on Monday.

Today's soup, Italian Vegetable. Very good.


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow PSM, that looks more like a hearty stew. Nice.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 2, 2011)

Tonight, burgers with white American cheese and sweet potato fries drizzled with honey mustard dressing. Burgers are topped with sliced cherry tomatoes, wickles (yes wickles), and chipolte mustard and mayo.

Yes, they have no buns, I've been eating my burgers on romaine for about a year now. South beach diet.


----------



## guardpost3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wickles! Those things are addicting.

Great looking meal.


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm full right now.

Shrimp scampi over rice
Grilled zucc. & asparagus
Grilled chicken w/ salsa/ provolone cheese

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/Fiskking/IMG_20110806_173141.jpg


----------



## thesurefire (Aug 7, 2011)

Taken from a bad camera but otherwise I hope acceptable. 








Glock 26 with 33rder 
Cooks Brut champagne for the lady
Sam Adams Irish red
Corona light 
Water
Scrap yard dog father limited edition
Jack and Coke
Black label Bacon, not too crispy
rib-eye, medium rare. Cooked with a little olive oil, salt and garlic.


----------



## 1anrm (Aug 20, 2011)

Grilled jumbo shrimps over salad.


----------



## 1anrm (Aug 20, 2011)

Then for some sweets.


----------



## beach honda (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for keepin er' goin brother!


----------



## 1anrm (Aug 31, 2011)

Since I'm just waiting for a new xm-l AA light I might as well post some pics until then.

Korean BBQ.


----------



## 1anrm (Aug 31, 2011)

Then some dessert as always.

Some Funnel cake.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 31, 2011)

That funnel cake>>>>


----------



## 1anrm (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey PSM here's more.

I should have posted the making of it. hehe. 




















This guy is a bad influence.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 31, 2011)

Great pics man! You're killing me!


----------



## fl0t (Sep 1, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Great pics man! You're killing me!


 
Testify!!! Nothing to eat here and at home... Only option at this ungodly hour: McDowells


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 8, 2011)

BLT with double provolone, sweet potato tots, eggplant fries, and green beans!


----------



## peterpetrickgo (Sep 13, 2011)

ernsanada said:


> Evolution of Crock Pot Roast Stew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it really takes a long time to cook such dish... and it seems a little bit hot,right?


----------



## 1anrm (Sep 30, 2011)

Snail with some coconut milk. I love this stuff. From a vacation last year.


----------



## 1anrm (Sep 30, 2011)

BBQ squid. Same vacation.


----------



## 1anrm (Sep 30, 2011)

Tiny banana. I brought the Quark AA as my vacation EDC. On our last day I gave it to my cousin as a gift.


----------



## RBR (Oct 9, 2011)

.....


----------



## Pilky (Oct 10, 2011)

1anrm said:


> BBQ squid. Same vacation.



that looks delicious.


----------



## spoolup (Oct 14, 2011)

Some old photos but since Im making it again tomorrow thought I would share. Another Corned beef and cabbage night.

I don't like the floor sweepings that the packaged corned beef comes with, usually I get a wild hair around St Pattys day and even corn my own Brisket, but this was store bought. Spices consist of a Arbol chile, 2 bay leaves, a palm full of coriander seeds, 8 whole allspice berries, 1 whole clove packaged in a cheesecloth bundle that I can dig out later. 
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb1.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb2.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb3.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb4.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb5.JPG


Dead animal muscle 4.5-5 hours later
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb6.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb7.JPg
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb8.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb9.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb10.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb11.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb12.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb13.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~utspoolup/cb14.JPG


Best part of Corned beef is the leftovers for breakfast, I usually make up a 4 lb brisket, so I have leftovers for a few days, this stuff is just that good. Anyways, next morning corned beef and hash
http://home.comcast.net/%7Eutspoolup/cb15.JPG

MMM melted butter, its already started off good in my book
[url]http://home.comcast.net/%7Eutspoolup/cb16.JPG[/url]
[url]http://home.comcast.net/%7Eutspoolup/cb17.JPG[/url]
[url]http://home.comcast.net/%7Eutspoolup/cb18.JPG[/url]


Season with plenty of pepper and hot sauce, just about done. 
[url]http://home.comcast.net/%7Eutspoolup/cb19.JPG[/url]


Served up man style
[url]http://home.comcast.net/%7Eutspoolup/cb21.JPG[/url]

Or a little more easier to handle when watching the TV in the morning
[url]http://home.comcast.net/%7Eutspoolup/cb22.JPG[/url]

[COLOR="blue"]
Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See [URL="http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html#siglines"]Rule #3[/URL] If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm[/COLOR]


----------



## RBR (Oct 16, 2011)

.....


----------



## 1anrm (Dec 29, 2011)

It's 9:20pm and am hungry.


----------



## 1anrm (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## THE_dAY (May 1, 2012)

I miss seeing all the tasty foods here.

Had this a couple of days ago, it was too good not to take a pic.
Crispy fish & mash with a lime/chile/cilantro cream sauce.




photo: taken with iPhone 4, lighting: by Nichia 219 HCRI


----------



## THE_dAY (May 8, 2012)

Had some pasta & meatballs a few days ago at friends home.




photo taken with iPhone 4, lighting by Nichia 219 HCRI


----------



## BarryH (May 8, 2012)

Prime Ribeye Steak dinner cooked on my Big Green Egg 





Click on photo for slide show


----------



## chaoslee (May 14, 2012)

hot pot in China


----------



## DUQ (Jun 7, 2012)

Grilled pork fillets and some budget quality beer


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 6, 2012)

Not enough recent pics!!!!!

Here's a couple of London lunches I have had not long ago.

First of all, a South East England Speciality, Pie, mash and Liquor.





Really traditional, right down to the way the mash is scraped onto the plate with a spatula, and the pies are cooked in earthenware pie dishes. BTW this is a double small pie meal, they also do large pies - too big to contemplate for me. The liquor is made of the water used to cook eels (for jellied eel) and is flavoured with parsley. It's better than it sounds, really.

Now a more recent tradition, a fine Indian Thali. A collation of meat, sauces, salad and pickles that encompasses intense colours and tastes. Yumsk!!





Hope these two encourage others to post their local dishes here. Let's have some variety to the food pics on CPF!!!!


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 6, 2012)

That indian food is making my mouth water.

What's in the bowl above the salad bowl?


----------



## Norm (Nov 6, 2012)

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 6, 2012)

> That indian food is making my mouth water.
> 
> What's in the bowl above the salad bowl?



That's a mixture of yogurt and crispy biscuity noodley things with some fruit and crunchy vegetable too - quite sweet to taste on its own, but brilliant with the spicy dishes. In order going clockwise they are - Salad with fresh carrot and beetroot - Yogurty thing as described - vegetable curry mix with fresh curry leaves - Lentil Dahl (Absolutely the most delicious one I've had) - chicken curry - meat samosa - rice. Nan bread on the side.

Stuffed if you eat it all!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 7, 2012)

Damn! You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 10, 2012)

A Sammich and cup o' tea...







Grilled bacon, fried eggs, fried tomatoes and fried mushrooms :twothumbs








John


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice Eggs n bacon right there!

Here's some fare from my local fish and chip shop, 'the Fishbone'

First a very lovely Plaice and chips







Then, a veggie burger for my dining partner.






Why is fried food so good to eat?

(Cooking meatloaf tonight. Pics if I can get some before the family descend upon it!)


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

Johnbaz said:


> Grilled bacon, fried eggs, fried tomatoes and fried mushrooms :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yum... This made me hungry :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 15, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Oh yum... This made me hungry :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



I forgot to put my sandwich and cup of char pic on !!! :thumbsup:







John


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 25, 2012)

How about some nice burgers? 
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/11/25/ehejeru4.jpg

Another burger i created, sandwhiched between 2 pieces of naan bread. They are about 8 inches across.





And how about a traditional poutine with pogos? (i think Americans call them corn dogs)




My keylime pie.
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/11/25/ejybugev.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## 1anrm (Dec 30, 2012)

Some veggies.





Then the meat!





Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## LightJunk (Jan 20, 2013)

Does this count as food? Taste a bit like chicken.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll bite, what the hell is that?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd say "kill it with fire", but it appears you already have..


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 31, 2013)

LightJunk said:


> Does this count as food? Taste a bit like chicken.





PoliceScannerMan said:


> I'll bite, what the hell is that?


I´ll say Crocodile. I once had one (well not complete croc  ) at an australian restaurant and it did taste a bit like chicken.

Eric


----------



## LightJunk (Feb 4, 2013)

Eric242 said:


> I´ll say Crocodile. I once had one (well not complete croc  ) at an australian restaurant and it did taste a bit like chicken.
> 
> Eric



That's coming from a 17 foot python. It was cooked with turmeric served as a special dish for Christmas.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a crazy big snake.
Must have fed the village! 

From this weekend. It's poutine week here.
General Tao poutine. It was delicious!


----------



## Stream (Feb 4, 2013)

Johnbaz said:


> I forgot to put my sandwich and cup of char pic on !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see someone's a watch enthusiast


----------



## LightJunk (Feb 5, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> That's a crazy big snake.
> Must have fed the village!



It was selling like hot cake at $10 per kilo. My uncle who caught it in a trap cooked some.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 5, 2013)

LightJunk said:


> It was selling like hot cake at $10 per kilo. My uncle who caught it in a trap cooked some.



Does snake really taste like chicken?


----------



## LightJunk (Feb 5, 2013)

You can say it's more at the dull side. A little bit tasteless than chicken. The skin was nice though. Like hardened jelly. Not tough & nice to chew on.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Freax (Apr 26, 2013)

*Show us food under Incan.
*
Hiya :wave:

Was wondering what food and drink looks like under incandescent flashlight globes, I'm hoping to get an idea of what food from around the world looks like under incan torch lighting.

Just show us what you are eating today, yesterday, or a decade ago, for breakfast, lunch or dinner.

Hopefully we can make some really good art here.

I'll go first, (The template is below the pic in this post)
Incan Filament ONLY
Where: At my house.
Eating: 2 corn on the cob
Drinking: Tap Water
Torch: [email protected] Mini 2AA
Mods: Margarine & a 2C Bi-Pin Globe.
Pics:





Here is your template:


> Incan Filament ONLY
> Where:
> Eating:
> Drinking:
> ...


----------



## Imon (Apr 26, 2013)

Freax said:


> *Show us food under Incan.
> *...



Hey Freax,

Your post reminded me of this thread. I noticed that you even posted in that thread.
Sure that thread isn't about food but still...


----------



## Freax (Apr 26, 2013)

Imon said:


> Hey Freax,
> 
> Your post reminded me of this thread. I noticed that you even posted in that thread.
> Sure that thread isn't about food but still...



Yeah that thread that you referred to inspired the one that I made but was axed for some reason. I for one do not want to see other peoples food under LED, Fluro or Metal Halide, or Mercury Vapour, or HID, this thread also doesn't specify the light source used.

How the heck am I going to know what the food REALLY looks like if I've never seen it before unless I have a (ailbeit rough) reference point for the color temperature, ie, incandescent?

The thread that I made was very specific and differed from both this one and that Incandescent Photo thread...
Instead what is going on is, I'm hijacking this thread.. o_0

Shame.

I'll just have to live with this it seems.


----------



## Norm (Apr 26, 2013)

Freax said:


> Shame.
> 
> I'll just have to live with this it seems.



Your thread was not significantly different to this thread, I included your title bolded and in a larger font, to alert contributor to the fact that it is a good idea to mention light source. We do not need two threads on pictures of food running concurrently.

If you do want to comment on the actions of staff in future it should be done via PM were there is room for discussion, which will not take pace in the open forum.

Rule #8. Whining and complaining about the rules.

Which in part states: The moderators and administrators of CPF are around in order to keep order. Do not whine or complain about the rules and do not abuse the moderators or administrators for enforcing the rules. It is very disruptive to the board when gripes take over a thread. Take them off the board in either private messages or email. The alternative is to go and start your own forum and set your own rules.

Norm


----------



## Solid Lifters (Jun 13, 2013)

Post what you're eating or drinking or what you had to eat or drink. It's that simple. 

For dinner I had fried spaghetti with Italian sausage meatballs. Skipping breakfast after this heavy meal.


----------

